# halloween party food ideas



## halloweenfreak2000 (Jul 14, 2013)

only 96 days until Halloween!!!!! this year is going to be amazing! if you had read my other post you know that im going to be a broken doll. does anyone have any ideas about Halloween party food? mine is the following.

- bone bread sticks
-spider web dip
-candy apples
-apple cider
-brain punch


----------

